# Peeing while asleep - is this old age or something else?



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Snorkels has peed in her sleep a handful of times since I've had her - it's been when she's under stress, like when we moved, or when she was sick.

But starting day before yesterday she's peed on herself practically every time she's taken a nap. 

Could this be residual from the plums, maybe? Or do you think I should take in her urine for a test? Maybe wait a few days and see? Could this be something permanent, like her bladder muscles are just shot forever?

My washing machine bit the dust several weeks ago - we have another one in the barn and hopefully we will get it moved in today. But I am running out of dog beds! And rugs.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The plums may have made her a little acidic so that could have changed her urine ph. It wouldn't hurt to just take a urine sample in. Can you just drop off a sample in a clean jar? I used to be able to do that. I had a stash of baby food jars and would run one through the dishwasher and then catch some pee in it and take it in. Then they wouldn't have to charge me an office visit. 

In the meantime, I'd put a diaper on her while she is in the house. It will keep her a lot cleaner and make her happier. Chelsy got really used to diapers every time she had a UTI and was happier with that on then always having her butt washed.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I'd take a sample in just to see but she is getting up there in age and that definitely comes with the territory. (We know YOU know allll about this. Don't make me refer back to a certain thread....:wink 
I can't imagine not having a washer for even a day with Madison around. She pees pretty much several times a day, every day while she's sleeping. 
"Lot's-o-laundry" is her Indian name....:biggrin:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Darn it I should have gotten the ben wa balls when I had the chance 

OK - I have a pimiento jar. I've done this once before. I'll just run a sample in tomorrow. If it's not the plums, maybe she picked up an infection somehow. I just thought it was because she was sick from the plums but she's much better now.

Donna I hate laundromats so much we've not washed ANYTHING. Well, hubby has a five gallon bucket and he's washing his work clothes. I am washing undies in the shower. It's awful but I am still holding out on going to the laundromat. But if we don't get a washer today, I'm going to have to break down and do it. I am running out of everything.

I'm still giantly ticked that my six year old washer busted.


Thanks


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

They don't make washing machines like they used to. I have gone through about four in four years. They were all newer model hand me downs. Now I have this ancient one from sears. It is NOT EFFICIENT with water at all but it is still working *fingers crossed*. 


And if you by chance do put Snorkels in a diaper, I expect MANY MANY pictures. Lots. I would like to see one of her from behind looking over her shoulder at you with a pissed look. 


ROTFLMAO


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> They don't make washing machines like they used to. I have gone through about four in four years. They were all newer model hand me downs. Now I have this ancient one from sears. It is NOT EFFICIENT with water at all but it is still working *fingers crossed*.
> 
> 
> And if you by chance do put Snorkels in a diaper, I expect MANY MANY pictures. Lots. I would like to see one of her from behind looking over her shoulder at you with a pissed look.
> ...


Oh she would hate it! My hubby would hate it more. It's not macho for a man to have his dog wear a diaper. He's already whining about it. I don't have the heart to tell him it's not too macho to have a Snorkels in the first place.

This may have a simpler solution - up until yesterday I was feeding her six times a day, and putting a bunch of broth/water in with her food. Today, I went back to her normal three times a day feeding schedule and she hasn't peed. Maybe i was just giving her too much liquid.

My washing machine is six years old. I paid a fortune for it, at least for me. I don't normally spend that kind of money on appliances. I wanted something to wash comforters and blankets.

The repairman told me that unlike top loaders, if you get something as small as a penny or a paper clip in the washing machine it will destroy the whole thing. WHAT?? How can I go through life that thorough? And other stuff, such as the drain hole clogs up really easily and can destroy it. Using the wrong soap can destroy it!! Several things can destroy it. Apparently I did one of them.

So if we ever get around to it, I'm putting in a cheapie my brother bought for his daughter and she never used. It cost a few hundred bucks and has no electronics. I bet it lasts 20 years. 

We worked on our foundation watering system all day today (well, mostly hubby) so maybe we'll get it in tomorrow.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh I will have to tell Gary how fragile front loaders are! I am also not thorough! We have washed all kinds of things accidentally. He really wants one! Of course, he also wants new flooring, new vehicle, a new couch....so I probably don't have to worry about him going out and buying an 800 dollar machine.....


although....he did surprise me with a brand new fridge the other day...


Yeah, I will tell him....thanks for the info.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats on the fridge! We had to get one when we moved because our renter had done something to the old one and there was mold all in the compressor area where we couldn't get it out. 

It has a giant drawer freezer and I can get about 100 pounds of meat in it which is good, but we got a floor model that wouldn't have been my first choice except it was so cheap. I hope it lasts longer than six years. I don't buy extended warranties but I still expect stuff to last a long time. 

The fridge we had to get rid of was one my mother bought new in 1972 and it was still cooling just fine. It was just the smell was so bad we couldn't turn it on.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

We had never bought into the whole need for an extended warranty either until recently. I agree, newer stuff just doesn't last. I have my old fridge in the rubber room that lived for years in our hot as hell garage and it's still cruisin' along. I think we bought it when we got married so it's about 22 yrs old. 
My newer 6 yr old fridge had a problem within the first year. We were under our 12 month warranty so they came out and had to replace the motherboard. The service guy said it would've cost around $500 if we hadn't been covered. So we extended our warranty on it and went ahead and extended it on the even newer front loader and dryer. We've had a repairman out here probably 5 times for the fridge so far and once for the frontloader. All are STILL covered. As a matter of fact we just had a guy out 3 weeks ago because there was a problem with the freezer side. We extended the warranty for a couple more years and it has definitely paid off. I don't know why things are so crappy now days but from here forward I'll always get a long warranty on any new purchase.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> We had never bought into the whole need for an extended warranty either until recently. I agree, newer stuff just doesn't last. I have my old fridge in the rubber room that lived for years in our hot as hell garage and it's still cruisin' along. I think we bought it when we got married so it's about 22 yrs old.
> My newer 6 yr old fridge had a problem within the first year. We were under our 12 month warranty so they came out and had to replace the motherboard. The service guy said it would've cost around $500 if we hadn't been covered. So we extended our warranty on it and went ahead and extended it on the even newer front loader and dryer. We've had a repairman out here probably 5 times for the fridge so far and once for the frontloader. All are STILL covered. As a matter of fact we just had a guy out 3 weeks ago because there was a problem with the freezer side. We extended the warranty for a couple more years and it has definitely paid off. I don't know why things are so crappy now days but from here forward I'll always get a long warranty on any new purchase.


So far I am still ahead even with this one, but you are right - 2-3 more of these and then I should have gotten the warranties. I just wish I knew which appliance was going to conk out.

If I had known then what I know now about front loading washing machines I sure would have gotten it. Apparently they are very fragile in alot of ways, simply by their design. But then, do I want to keep paying money yearly for something I should buy once because it breaks constantly? Nope, I really don't. I would not have bought it had I known about them.

Oh, and the repairman told me if I am getting a top loader to get a fixed basket, not a floating basket. You can wash heavier things because it doesn't go off balance. And that the larger tubs are minimally larger -the extra money for those is a ripoff - the only way to get a truly larger basket is to buy an industrial washer.

So i guess I will forever be going to the laundromat for comforters and blankets. And Snorkels' favorite pillow, which is huge.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> So far I am still ahead even with this one, but you are right - 2-3 more of these and then I should have gotten the warranties. I just wish I knew which appliance was going to conk out.
> 
> If I had known then what I know now about front loading washing machines I sure would have gotten it. Apparently they are very fragile in alot of ways, simply by their design. But then, do I want to keep paying money yearly for something I should buy once because it breaks constantly? Nope, I really don't. I would not have bought it had I known about them.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the continuing to pay for something you've already bought was why we never used to get the warranty. But I really don't know if anything new is quality made now though so our choices seem to be getting more and more limited. A friend of mine bought a top of the line fridge about 3 yrs ago. It wasn't covered after 12 mos and died. It was going to cost them around $700 to repair it. 3 yrs old! So of course they just bought a new one and have already had to have a service person out for a problem with the ice maker. Both of those fridges cost over $2000 and can't even work properly for 3 yrs?
I have a front loader and I cram my big ol' comforter in that thing whether it fits or not! If I can get the door shut I consider it done! I am not going to any laundromats around here if I can help it. Those are some scary places!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep, I did the same with my front loader! The repairman told me they should never be more than half full because they have to flop into the water to get clean. But I don't care - I'd rather get it half clean than go to the laundromat.

I'm wondering now if I should get the extended warranty on the fridge I bought in January. I keep getting letters for it. It was originally a $2200 fridge so it's all fancy but I got it for $800 - what i should have done was just bought an $800 fridge which would probably last alot longer. This one just has alot more things that can break.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I didn't get the stands that come with my new washer and dryer because I'm very short and I like to be able to put things on top of them so I didn't bother spending the $$ on them. 
What I didn't think about when I did that is a couple of my dogs can jump into them. One day I was about to wash a load and Karma jumped in the washer when I went to check and see if there were any other things I could throw in there. I walked back into the room and literally was shutting the door when she popped her head out of the clothes. It scared me to death! 
Shortly after that happened we got Sabrina. She's much smaller than Karma and one day we couldn't find her. I went to the backdoor and called, walked around the house calling, but no Sabrina. Then I remembered I'd just put some laundry in and Mark and I panicked! Needless to say you can't open the door once it's going but Mark was yanking on it so hard I thought he was gonna pull the door off! When it finally emptied and we could open it I just told him to pull the clothes out onto the floor. Aaaaannd, thank God no Sabrina. We were both shaking from the adrenalin rush!! 
And the little idiot was in my closet under the hanging clothes. Now I remember why I've never liked that dog.....:wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG. I can't even imagine thinking a dog was getting washed in the washer!! I'm sure that took a couple months off your life. Those dogs, they just trust that nothing they do will ever hurt them. Or maybe they do it on purpose just to see how much torture we can stand.

you must be pretty short! Those things are really close to the ground without the stands  However, this time it was a financial advantage to you. Those things are really expensive for just a piece metal.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> OMG. I can't even imagine thinking a dog was getting washed in the washer!! I'm sure that took a couple months off your life. Those dogs, they just trust that nothing they do will ever hurt them. Or maybe they do it on purpose just to see how much torture we can stand.
> 
> *you must be pretty short! *Those things are really close to the ground without the stands  However, this time it was a financial advantage to you. Those things are really expensive for just a piece metal.


I'm 5 ft tall so yes, it's annoying! And I have a cabinet in the laundry room but that's where I stack all my dog beds and blankets so I fold laundry on top of the washer and dryer. It's the same height as a normal top loader just in the front. 
And yes, I think Karma jumping in and me thinking Sabrina was in, shaved a little time off of my life. This people, is why I drink.....


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We were given front loaders that went bad at five years old - when hubby checked into part he would basically need to change out the whole drum and electronics board as they were one piece and cost about $700.00 Ridiculous - the repairman came and said the same thing needed changing and if he did it would be $900 parts and labor. He said they were made to last 5 - 7 years max! We were then given a 8 year old top loader which works great and probably will run 15 more years. I hate the new machines and now we need a fridge. It never ends.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Liz said:


> We were given front loaders that went bad at five years old - when hubby checked into part he would basically need to change out the whole drum and electronics board as they were one piece and cost about $700.00 Ridiculous - the repairman came and said the same thing needed changing and if he did it would be $900 parts and labor. He said they were made to last 5 - 7 years max! We were then given a 8 year old top loader which works great and probably will run 15 more years. I hate the new machines and now we need a fridge. It never ends.


Well, mine lasted six so I guess it lived it's lifespan. The ball bearing went out but when it did it took both the inner and outer drum with it - $1300 but one drum was still under warranty so my cost would have been $800. The ball bearing was just a bunch of little shavings on the bottom of the washer. Killed by a screw, probably, when my brother was building the fence and said he thought he left screws in his pocket when he washed. 

So maybe they make it so all the repairs cost the same, too, so it will be too expensive to fix and we will just buy new ones.

I've got that repairman's number. He seemed to be pretty frank about all the problems and he said I could call him and ask the next time I bought something whether they die after a few years.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I actually found some 2-3 year old fridges on craigslist for just a few hundred dollars. If I had had time, I would have gotten one there. But either the people I contacted didn't answer, or one lady had decided to give it to her son. And we had so many people here we couldn't live out of coolers very long.


----------

